# 65 gto in the movies



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the movie is Setup and is a tuff guy shoot em up heist gone wrong double cross revenge flick( thats an Oscar category by the way) with Bruce Willis and Curtis Jackson (50 cent) just released to video and the star is a 65 GTO appearing in a beautiful Fontaine Blue Metallic . Great usage of the car showing how easy it is to transport a kidnapped victim in the ever so spacious trunk. Some discontinuity in the film appears when 50 cent follows someone in the car and is NOT NOTICED!!! also 50 cent gets out of the car with the window 1/2 down in downtown Detroit to get into another car to question them and the car is NOT stolen.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I find myself looking for GTOs and other popular classics in older movies I have seen every Dirty Harry movie a zillion times, I now watch to look at the cars.... I saw the other night.... The Enforcer,,, Harry's buddy Charlie was backing out of a parking spot in a yellow '68 Lemans... sounded really nice too... Funny how in the background of movies like this are cars we yearn for now but back then they were a dime a dozen...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

One of my faves was when I was watching a re-run of a 1968 Hawaii Five-O episode, and a police car used in a funeral scene was a Fontaine Blue '66 GTO hardtop with a gumball light and siren on the roof!!! Yeah, gotta love the older shows/movies that show these cars as just...cars.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

The movie with Cameren Diaz and Tom Cruise there was a 65/66 GTO in it. Obviously it wasn't original but looked from the outside to be.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

If you remember "I dream of Jeannie"? Ol' Larry Hagman (JR Ewing) drove either a 66 or 67 blue convertible GTO. Can't remember which year it's been so long but I remember thinking how cherry it was.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe Pontiac was a sponsor- so the car was pure product placement- or maybe he just told jeannie to give him the hottest car out at the time


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Judge in the first episode of Walking Dead. 68 Convert in Lost World was like a GS with a Lemans nose. Weird Science wasn't that around a 70 GTO. Chet was great in that movie.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

My Science Project had a blown 68. This movie is where I fell in love with the GTO and that body style. It is why I own a 69 now! "Hit the blowah!"


----------



## rustorod (May 8, 2011)

I believe there is a 64 convertible in the opening credits for Restaurant Impossible on the Food Network.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

In Forrest Gump....a 66 GTO stops to pick Forrest up. He is hitching a ride in the pouring rain.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Larry Hagman drove a brand new, current year GTO ragtop in 1965, 1966, and 1967. The '65 is I think dark blue with a 4 speed, console and has a clock in the dash, not a rally cluster. Black and white show in '65, so can't be sure. The '66 is Fontaine blue and varies between wheel covers and rally one rims. The '67 is Montreux Blue and is also a stick car, I believe. It also changes wheel treatments in scenes and episodes. It has a blue interior. In '68, the trend seemed to be Firebirds and other Pontiacs. Not sure if he drove a '68 GTO. Very tough to focus on Barbara Eden and Pontiacs at the same time.....


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I find myself looking for GTOs and other popular classics in older movies I have seen every Dirty Harry movie a zillion times, I now watch to look at the cars.... I saw the other night.... The Enforcer,,, Harry's buddy Charlie was backing out of a parking spot in a yellow '68 Lemans... sounded really nice too... Funny how in the background of movies like this are cars we yearn for now but back then they were a dime a dozen...


A blue '68 GTO appears as an "extra" in the "Bullitt" chase scene..........If I recall, various GTOs show up in a number of "Miami Vice" episodes.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Tony Nelson drove a '69 Firebird not a GTO as I recall the blue '68 was drivein by salesman I think see video 2 . That Firebird just appeared in a recent edition of Hemmings it was showing wear as it was just sold. I believe in '69 he was driving a Bonneville or a Cat not sure which one.

http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/...-day-i-dream-of-jeanie-1969-pontiac-firebird/

I found this ENJOY PRETTY COOL !!!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think Fred Dryer drove a blue 66 GTO in the TV show "HUNTER"


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, ALMOST. The 1993 series "Lands End" has Fred Dreyer and Geoffrey Lewis as two retired, 50-something cops living in Cabo San Lucas and solving crimes. I videotaped most of the episodes at the time because of the GTO. It was a corny show, but the '66 was a dark metallic blue with an automatic trans, rally ones, and a parchment interior....a truly striking car. I remember one episode where the previous owner of the goat installed a solid gold heater core in the car to smuggle it in to the country.....!!! In another episode, Fred is in an auto parts store asking for tune up parts for a '66 Pontiac 389 4bbl". ...he obviously knew about the car.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, At least I was close!:cheers Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I apologize for beeing such an anal moron, Eric!!!


----------

